# KUIU Chugach NX Rain Jacket Size L



## swampfox (Dec 30, 2014)

I ordered both a medium and a large KUIU chugach nx rain jacket, and the medium fits perfect so I'm sending the large back, unless someone would like to buy it. It is Vias camo and hasn't even been opened out of the bag it came in. Asking $270 (full price) firm, because I'll just send it back if no one wants it. Currently size large is backordered in both vias and verde camo, so if anyone is interested in one of these jackets this will save money on the shipping and you won't have to wait who knows how long until it is back in stock. I'm located in the Salt Lake area.


----------

